
Error Beneath the WAVs (follow-up to “Why I Ripped the Same CD 300 Times”) - jmillikin
https://john-millikin.com/%F0%9F%A4%94/error-beneath-the-wavs
======
ghusbands
"Audacity will happily mangle the shit out of audio data. You can verify this
by opening a .wav, writing it back out, and comparing the two files. It’s also
fun to look at the spectrogram of an “empty” audio file that got passed
through Audacity."

This is surprising. Has anyone else noticed this and identified a safer
program to use?

~~~
jmillikin
It's a known issue, for example
[https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,96031.0.html](https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,96031.0.html)
from 2012 discusses it. You can render Audacity safe for lossless audio
editing by changing the default "quality" settings to match your data format
and disabling dithering.

Here's the settings I use for lossless editing of CD audio:
[https://i.imgur.com/a7VqOuj.png](https://i.imgur.com/a7VqOuj.png)

~~~
stuaxo
That is interesting, it, would be good if there was a lossless mode that
automated this.

